# trombone 2000



## DH-Schlumpf (10. Dezember 2017)

hallo guru39, 
habe die möglichkeit oben genannten rahmen  zu bekommen leider fehlt die komplette befestigung des dämpfers mit dem hinterbau, da der rahmen ja schon älter ist nun zur alles entscheidenden frage: kann man die ( schraube,abdeckung,lager) über euch noch beziehen oder stellt das fehlen dieser teile ein sehr großes problem dar.
bin für alle hilfreichen tips dankbar.
gruß vom schlumpf


----------



## Mayhem (10. Dezember 2017)

Ruf doch direkt bei Nicolai an. Vielleicht kannst Du die Teile dort noch bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (10. Dezember 2017)

Falls es die Teile nicht mehr gibt, würde sie Nicolai bestimmt fertigen.


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2017)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> hallo guru39,
> habe die möglichkeit oben genannten rahmen  zu bekommen leider fehlt die komplette befestigung des dämpfers mit dem hinterbau, da der rahmen ja schon älter ist nun zur alles entscheidenden frage: kann man die ( schraube,abdeckung,lager) über euch noch beziehen oder stellt das fehlen dieser teile ein sehr großes problem dar.
> bin für alle hilfreichen tips dankbar.
> gruß vom schlumpf




Moin @DH-Schlumpf,

lass dir doch bitte ein Bild der betreffenden Stelle machen und Poste es hier. Vielleicht kann man dir dann weiter helfen.
Viel Hoffnung habe ich da aber leider nicht.


----------



## Timmy35 (11. Dezember 2017)

@DH-Schlumpf Was hast Du denn mit dem Rahmen vor: Als Sammler-Stück kann man den sich bestimmt gut hinstellen, da es ja die Anfänge von Nicolai waren und die Dampferaufhängung besonders ist. Zum Fahren wurden bereits damals die meisten Trombone auf die Dampferaufnahme vom Helius umgebaut, weil die Spezial-Dämpfer nicht mehr zu bekommen waren. Wenn Du was zum Fahren suchst, dann lass die Finger davon und kauf dir etwas ab dem Helius mit Standard-Dämpfer. Da sind wahrscheinlich auch noch alle Lager und Achsen verfügbar.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (11. Dezember 2017)

@guru39  ich poste dann ein bild, ist ja zum glück nicht akut
@Timmy35 eben schon zum fahren , kommt halt drauf an was du oder ich unter fahren verstehen, und eben deswegen den trombone weil er eben besonders ist, der helius nicht,


----------



## Cora (12. Dezember 2017)

Bild vom trombone

P.s. hier frau dh schlumpf


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2017)

Danke fürs Bild.

Ich denke das es kein Problem ist da die Lagerdeckel beim Helius gleich seien müssten. Habe aber sicherheitshalber
mal bei Nicolai angefragt. Wenn ich Antwort erhalte melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (12. Dezember 2017)

danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2017)

So, habe Antwort erhalten.

Die Lagerdeckel am Dämpfer sind speziell. Den Rest kannst du vom Helius nehmen.

Wenn sich die wiederfinden würden wäre der Rest kein Problem.

Die bei Nicolai schauen auch ob sie sowas noch haben.

Ich melde mich dann.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (16. Dezember 2017)

so, daß trombone ist bei mir angekommen, sieht gut aus eigentlich, es fehlt nur die komplette befestigung des dämpfers, also lagerdeckel und schraube und was sonst noch dahin gehört und das schräubchen welches den dämpfer mit dem hauptrahmen verbindet, hoffe natürlich das der suchende bei nicolai doch fündig wird, ( dachte so an unterste kiste im letzten stapel des hintersten winkels des  lagers oder so ähnlich), 
danke und gruß vom schlumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (28. März 2018)

So, die Lagerdeckel wurden gefunden und sind bei mir, jetzt wird der rahmen vom pulvern abgeholt und dann wird gebaut und mal schauen was rauskommt.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (11. Mai 2018)

und es hat geklappt, alle teile wurden bestellt, die nicht in der garage noch vorrätig waren oder bei einem freund lagen, nun wurde alles schön zusammen gebaut und heraus gekommen ist ein schönes rad in sagen wir schwarz mit ein bißchen rot hier und da, bin gespannt auf die erste richtige probefahrt


----------



## Cora (21. Mai 2018)




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (7. Juni 2018)

so, an alle interessierten und/oder zweifler, habe in meinem urlaub eine tour von reutte tirol bis zum schliersee gemacht mit dem trombone, durch variostütze und etwas längerem vorbau fährt es sich auf langen strecken echt gut, und auf singletrails macht es auch eine sehr gute figur, beim uphill merkt man schon das gewicht ein bißchen, aber ein tod muss man sterben. und ich hoffe der dämpfer hält noch eine weile ist von der einstellung echt anständig


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (20. Juni 2018)

Mission Marathon ist auch erledigt. Ultrabike in Kirchzarten die Marathonstrecke absolviert und muss abstriche bei der kletterfähigkeit des trombones machen, vielleicht lag es auch an den dh reifen,oder an meinen beinen. war trotzdem gut und überraschte und fragende blicke im fahrerfeld waren auch sicher.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (6. Oktober 2018)

so, das trombone hat blut geleckt , morgen geht es auf den nächsten marathon, ein paar leichte modifikationen am rad vorgenommen die strecke etwas kürzer und ein bißchen mehr trainiert, bin mal gespannt was rumkommt bei der sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (7. Oktober 2018)

so miission erfüllt , aber warum das trombone nicht so schnell den berg hochfährt wie ich es gerne hätte erschließt sich mir noch nicht, ich hab es doch gut behandelt, muss wohl bei einigen bieren darüber nachdenken, bin gespännt was dann bei der sache rauskommt


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (25. Dezember 2018)

so, nachdem die erste saison gefahren wurde mit rennen und langen touren sind erste veränderungen fällig, der weihnachtsmann oder meine frau haben mir eine marzocchi shiver sc unter den baum gelegt, optisch auf jeden fall ein gewinn, funktionell hoffe ich natürlich auch,


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (22. März 2019)

so, an alle interesierten und nicht interessierten. der winter ist vorbei und es wurde viel gefahren, die neue gabel macht ihre arbeit vorzüglich und die ersten rennen sind gebucht, als highlight für diese saison, mich und das trombone steht noch eine alpenüberquerung  im sommer auf dem programm, also noch viel arbeit um alles für mich erfolgreich über die bühne zu bringen


----------



## Rockyalex! (23. März 2019)

Respekt. Bei mir wurde schon das Projekt, meinem Helius Fr '04 neues Leben einzuhauchen, durch das Ion leider beendet. Rauf, runter, flach war so viel besser, dass sich das Helius an der Wand befindet. 
Nochmal Respekt, auch wegen des Aufbaus und Bremsen! Da schauen garantiert viele! 
Gruß Alex


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (18. Juni 2019)

1. rennen diese saison, ultra bike power track mit alpencross mitfahrer als generalprobe, auf start ziel sieg hoffen wir nicht aber der besenwagen wird uns auch nicht erwischen, von daher alles möglich,


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Juni 2019)

Fährst du eigentlich nur Retro Bikes?


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (18. Juni 2019)

ja, alles alte hobel auf 26 zoll ( mit ausnahme vom rennrad) für das neue zeug kann ich mich nicht so begeistern, mit ein paar wenigen ausnahmen,


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (24. Juni 2019)

ultrabike für dieses mal beendet, pünktlich zur siegerehrung erschöpft über die ziellinie gerollt , mich fragend wer die leute auf dem treppchen sind, dem besenwagen aber schön weggefahren, hat spaß gemacht, natürlich sind die fragenden blicke der "seriösen" marathon fahrer amüsant wenn sie einen blick auf das trombone werfen.
jetzt wird der alpencross in angriff genommen, wird bestimmt  lustig aber auch noch ein paar kilometer zu fahren bevor es richtig losgeht


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (20. August 2019)

so freunde des trombone´s, übermorgen geht es los mit meinem 1. alpencross, mit 13400 höhenmetern auf sagen wir mal 395 km wird das bestimmt eine Herausforderung für mensch und material, 6 tage hab ich zum fahren angesetzt, bin schon sehr gespannt , fimberpass, Val mora  und Gavia pass sind ein paar punkte an denen wir ( 2er Team) vorbeikommen, bestimmt enstehen auch ein paar bilder für die interessierte Leserschaft. wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin gibt's einen bericht ( mit dia´s , Popcorn und der Familie)


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (30. August 2019)

Mission  fast erfüllt. Müssten eine Etappe wegen Schlechtwetter aut dem pass also kurz vor Ende abbrechen und vierte wegen konditions Problemen im Team  nicht gefahren, fazit :  alpencross mit trombone ein feines Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (3. Oktober 2021)

So hurra ! Das trombone und ich leben noch , waren ja in letzter Zeit nicht so viele Rennen,aber jetzt hat es wieder geklappt.: RED BULL RADICAL !!! 
Weit gefahren sind wir für den unfug  aber lustig war's.  Unglaublich wie irritiert die junge Generation schaut wenn sie dem "alten " Rad  gegenüberstehen . High


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Oktober 2021)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> überraschte und fragende blicke im fahrerfeld waren auch sicher.





DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> natürlich sind die fragenden blicke der "seriösen" marathon fahrer amüsant wenn sie einen blick auf das trombone werfen.





DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie irritiert die junge Generation schaut wenn sie dem "alten " Rad  gegenüberstehen



Das scheint ja besonders wichtig zu sein.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (4. Oktober 2021)

@lupus_bhg  du hast recht wichtig ist es nicht, aber teils war es amüsant, das aber nur für mich und hat auch mit den rennen selbst dann nicht viel zu tun. 
Was zählt ist das das rad noch fährt und spass macht, bei welchen aktivitäten auch immer. die Meinung anderer ist sekundär.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (1. Februar 2022)

Dunkle Wolken sind aufgezogen über dem trombone. Der Dämpfer hat den Dienst quittiert. Jetzt steht die Kiste ohne Dämpfer da und Ersatz ist nicht in sicht Jetzt heisst es fragen und suchen ob der Dämpfer repariert werden kann sonst wäre es richtig blöd.


----------

